# bronchoscopy-wedge resection



## cynthiabrown (May 22, 2012)

how and can we bill 31622  with vats wedge resection  32657


----------



## koatsj (May 22, 2012)

32657 has been deleted.  You would need to look at 32666. Per CCI edits, it looks like you can bill both codes together.


----------



## cynthiabrown (May 22, 2012)

i was reviewing an audit from 2011..sorry ,wasn't specific about that, so it is ok to bill dx bronchoscopy before a vat procedure for previously confirmed ca   ?


----------



## Torilinne (May 23, 2012)

This is a touchy one......if ca was previously confirmed, I'm wondering why the diagnostic bronchoscopy?  Chapter Six of CCI states.....

_"If an endoscopy is performed for purposes of an initial diagnosis on the same day as the open procedure, the endoscopy is separately reported.  Assuming that a diagnostic bronchoscopy has already been performed for diagnosis and biopsy and the surgeon is simply evaluating for anatomic assessment......, the bronchoscopy would not be separately reported. Essentially, this "scout" endoscopy represents a part of the assessment of the surgical field to establish anatomical landmarks, extent of disease, etc.  If an endoscopic procedure is done as part of an open procedure, it is not separately reported. If the endoscopy is performed for diagnostic purposes immediately prior to a more definitive procedure, the 58 modifier may be utilized to indicate that these procedures are staged or planned services."  _ 

Hope this helps a little?

Torilinne
SCC, CPC, CGIC


----------



## cynthiabrown (May 23, 2012)

my thoughts exactly.............i have that chapter printed.  it was billed out and originally denied but in the end it was paid. But to clarify, if a dx scope is done prior to procedure for diagnosing, it is billed with 58 modifier?


----------

